# 11 months later and I got my spoiler!



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

I wrote Teala a few emails over months, and my last three emails went un-answered.

So I made a service appointment for tires, mine lasted 18K miles, and put everything on the list. Only disappointment is that they damaged the top of the door interior while repairing the bottom of the door interior they repaired, after damaging that after re-aligning the door.

So I'll make one more appointment next week, but can't believe the quality. Grease covered wheels, crocked spoiler, damaged door suring repair to damaged door. At least now I have emblems, spoiler and new rear bench after placing orders eight months ago.

Lesson learned, make a service appointment vs. wait to be contacted.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

This was the only way that I was able to get my spoiler about 9 months into owning the car.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Yeah, I was going to report something similar. I opened a support instances on Tesla.com after 8 months of owning the vehicle. The support person that responded to the ticket suggested I open a service appointment in the phone app. That appointment was accepted as mobile service and was filled in about a week. This would have never been filled if I'd just waited for them to contact me.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

I contacted Tesla support via email to [email protected] on 13 August asking about my Spoiler and Badge (as that was about 11 months after I took delivery) and got a message back saying "We do apologize for the delay in getting these installed and any frustrations this delay has caused. We have experienced some challenges and have been unable to install these items as quickly as we were expecting to, but have been able to ramp up our shipment of these products to our service centers recently. We are shipping yours to your preferred service center and they will reach out to you to schedule an appointment once they have received them. Your service center already has an open work order to do the install once they get your parts. I don't have a specific date for you but we are striving to get these installs completed as quickly as possible." As of last week, I still had not heard anything and when I happened to be nearby the service center, I stopped in to check on this (and to get a quote on replacing my rear bumper facia as someone had backed into me in a parking lot and put a dent into it and some scratches/divots) and they said - yeah, we have spoilers and badges, just make an appointment and we'll get those done... made the appointment (and was pleased to see there were several options pretty soon - but picked a date/time that was a couple weeks out as that day {yesterday} worked best for me). The mobile ranger that came out was awesome and he said "yeah, they've changed the process for spoilers and badges and are no longer contacting people but rather waiting for the people to contact us." *So... for anyone still waiting for Tesla to contact you - don't - Make a service appointment instead.*

As a secondary note, unfortunately for me, the spoiler he brought was not a good fit and so we decided not to install it and to schedule another appointment in a week or two (when they get my replacement bumper in) and he'll bring out a sampling of a few to see if one of them will fit well (the ranger said he normally brings along a few just for this reason; but that they'd recently installed several and this one was the only one that was in stock when he kitted up to come over... and also said that based on the mfg sticker it was one manufactured in Feb, so probably it is one of those that hasn't fit any of the cars so far as he said he's had fewer fit issues with the more recent spoilers).


----------

